# Hard cold starts, fine when plugged in?



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

The truck will sometimes stall and eventually start and stay running, but very rough when its cold and not plugged in. If I plug it in, its fine, but you cant always plug it in 
the facts-
not losing coolant
just changed oil and filter, both motorcraft
white/light grey smoke when cold started/not plugged in
checked FICM at the beginning of winter and it was ok

I read lots of threads but in a few I read that it just needs a reflash, will that throw a CEL with my EGR delete? ( no egr valve plugged in). that would be great since I prefer not to throw parts at this expensive motor. I didn't see this particular issue addressed with the reflash, just debated on a few EGR delete threads, forgive me if it has been.
thanks guys
:icon_ford:
a pic for motivation


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

very normal . it's called "stiction" . research it on any diesel site . try REV-X with ur next oil change . then fire it up in 20* temps with out being plugged in . 

i can guarantee you , it wont bwahh bwahh .


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

not glow plug related ? 
can I add that to my current oil? My next oil change will be during the spring. its expensive, but very cheap if it fixes the problem haha.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Sound like injectors that are sticky.

I had couple guys told me they use 10W30 synth in 6.0L during winter for this reason.

I switch from 15W40 DINO to 5W40 synth in 7.3L with 220K miles it made huge improve on cold start. With 15w40 it was so thick and you couldn't ever drive until it warm up 5 min before it can go anywhere.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

get er done . REV-X . then ur oil change will be up to 150.00 . but no bwahh bwahh . 
no one ever said diesels are cheap . try it , you'll like it .


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Milwaukee;1442880 said:


> Sound like injectors that are sticky.
> 
> I had couple guys told me they use 10W30 synth in 6.0L during winter for this reason.
> 
> I switch from 15W40 DINO to 5W40 synth in 7.3L with 220K miles it made huge improve on cold start. With 15w40 it was so thick and you couldn't ever drive until it warm up 5 min before it can go anywhere.


i could have sworn i just posted that he had a stiction issue ., therefore , sticky injectors .

i guess some people just read the thread and post w/o reading all the posts

img uilty of that too


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

ordered it, what the hay.
If it doesn't work you will be getting a bill for $72 (joking)


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

RepoMan1968;1442883 said:


> i could have sworn i just posted that he had a stiction issue ., therefore , sticky injectors .
> 
> i guess some people just read the thread and post w/o reading all the posts
> 
> img uilty of that too


Yes I read your posts but it easier to say Sticky injectors compare to Stiction.

6.0L can running on 10W30 synth.

I wonder if this poster use 15w40 motorcraft dino those are THICK honey to flow though injectors in winter time.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

RepoMan1968;1442883 said:


> i could have sworn i just posted that he had a stiction issue ., therefore , sticky injectors .
> 
> i guess some people just read the thread and post w/o reading all the posts
> 
> img uilty of that too


I believe he was stating his opinion, like you did. Just happens to be the same opinion. Just because you said it, doesn't prevent anyone else from re-stating and confirming your opinion.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if the truck starts fine cold plugged in, but not when unplugged, i would look at the glow plug circuit.
with a test light turn the ignition on and check for power into and out of the glow plug relay. if you have power out it is between the relay and glow plugs. if no power out try changing the glow plug relay. 
99% of the time it is a bad glow plug relay.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

RepoMan1968;1442866 said:


> very normal . it's called "stiction" . research it on any diesel site . try REV-X with ur next oil change . then fire it up in 20* temps with out being plugged in .
> 
> i can guarantee you , it wont bwahh bwahh .


I wouldn't guarantee anything with Rev X. I've tried it in the past and it didn't solve the problem. Might have been marginally better, but not fixed.

I've also done the 5W40 synthetic and that hasn't helped.

It's a crappy lubrication design.


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

Rev X with a good synthetic oil is a must for a 6.0l in the cold winters.Colds starts are no issue at all


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

On my previous stock 2004 6.0l ive had very bad stiction even with 40-50 degree weather and it was completely stock, took into the stealership for the newest reflash and started w/o any issues after that.
Reflash was around a 120$


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

tjctransport;1443028 said:


> if the truck starts fine cold plugged in, but not when unplugged, i would look at the glow plug circuit.
> with a test light turn the ignition on and check for power into and out of the glow plug relay. if you have power out it is between the relay and glow plugs. if no power out try changing the glow plug relay.
> 99% of the time it is a bad glow plug relay.


6.0s dont have glow plug relays, they have a different set up, glow plug issues will throw a CEL.

I would double check the FICM as well as add rev ex, my truck has had 540 syn rotella since 40k (allmost ready to roll 100k) and even when its -5* out it fires up unplugged, I wait a few min for the oil temp to hit 100* and im off, Rev x seems to make the bigger differance on dino oil.

I would like to know which flash you currently have on the truck, I had the original on my 04 and when i upgraded to the "latest and greatest" fuel milage kicked the bucket, got to pull it out and have it sent somewhere for a stratagy roll back now


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

yes, its the 15 40 motorcraft oil
this reflashing bugs me because I dont want to have to put the EGR valve back in if it throws a code now. I guess I'll leave it plugged in and report back after the rev x gets here.

the previous owner said he never brought it to the dealer for service/anything, he did it all himself. I'm assuming it has the 03 software on it. any way to know for sure?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Milwaukee;1442913 said:


> Yes I read your posts but it easier to say Sticky injectors compare to Stiction.
> 
> 6.0L can running on 10W30 synth.
> 
> I wonder if this poster use 15w40 motorcraft dino those are THICK honey to flow though injectors in winter time.


why would you post with " I wonder "? If you have no clue , just leave it alone .


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

RepoMan1968;1443597 said:


> why would you post with " I wonder "? If you have no clue , just leave it alone .


Well if you have problem PM me instead on this. Or put me on your ignore list. I see you are new member. Have you meet deaf people? Then don't correct my English.

I see these threads almost daily at other site where cold snap come in.

DO YOU KNOW WHAT 15W40 DINO LOOK LIKE WHEN YOU POUR IN 10oF THEY ARE THICK HONEY. CAN YOU IMAGE HOW THAT GO THOUGH INJECTORS.

It cheaper to use 5w40 SYNTH VS REV X. I can get Shell T6 5w40 for $19 each gallon. While motorcraft 15w40 dino is $15 gal and $35 for 4 oz of Rev X

I thought about try Rev X but after read thousands of thread on Google search. 50% it didn't work it just band aid the issue for temporarily.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

RepoMan1968;1443597 said:


> why would you post with " I wonder "? If you have no clue , just leave it alone .


are you ********?

he said "i wonder if the poster uses 15w40" when i read that i didnt see anything wrong at all with it, it was more of a question he was looking for a answer to. And obviously the original poster understood it better then you because sure enough he confirmed what Mil thought!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Its not just super cold, it does it when its 40ish out. obviously is worse when its colder though.
as far as trying a thinner oil, I'm too cheap to dump this, I'll try it next winter if rev x isn't the miracle cure.

and I paid 24 a gallon for the motorcraft oil, YAY new york


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

alldayrj;1443665 said:


> Its not just super cold, it does it when its 40ish out. obviously is worse when its colder though.
> as far as trying a thinner oil, I'm too cheap to dump this, I'll try it next winter if rev x isn't the miracle cure.
> 
> and I paid 24 a gallon for the motorcraft oil, YAY new york


OUCH rip off. I get oil from Meijer or Walmart for these.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Do some reading on the Ford diesel site, it may be of help. If you start down the road and it will not go very good when it's cold? Does it take a mile to start running right? Maybe the injectors are about to die. Do the reading I suggested. My ambulance did the same stuff. It ended up with new injectors.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

those guys mostly talk about what tire shine they use, I've gotten better responses here lol. 

I saw lots of problems like mine but it seems they have lots of different solutions. if the rev x doesn't fix it I want to do the updated flash but my main problem with that is my EGR delete, which no one seems to have an answer for.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

tjctransport;1443028 said:


> if the truck starts fine cold plugged in, but not when unplugged, i would look at the glow plug circuit.
> with a test light turn the ignition on and check for power into and out of the glow plug relay. if you have power out it is between the relay and glow plugs. if no power out try changing the glow plug relay.
> 99% of the time it is a bad glow plug relay.


I just went thru this with my 7.3 turbo. Did everything thing you suggested and it still starts hard unless it's plugged in for a few hours. Starts fine with a few hours of heat.I do run 15W-40 in it. Maybe that's some of the problem.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

GL&M;1444405 said:


> I just went thru this with my 7.3 turbo. Did everything thing you suggested and it still starts hard unless it's plugged in for a few hours. Starts fine with a few hours of heat.I do run 15W-40 in it. Maybe that's some of the problem.


Just turn on key and let glow plug heat. Wait for about 50 seconds then crank it should help little.

But 5w40 Synth help so much that I will stick with 5w40 synth in winter.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Milwaukee;1444532 said:


> Just turn on key and let glow plug heat. Wait for about 50 seconds then crank it should help little.
> 
> But 5w40 Synth help so much that I will stick with 5w40 synth in winter.


I tried all the starting tricks and it doesn't make much difference. I'll try lighter oil at the next oil change.


----------



## BCF250SD (Nov 16, 2011)

I've found alot of good info on powerstroke.org I run caterpillar 10w30 oil for winter only. I've never plugged it in and have only had a problem starting it once when it was like -30 out. I've found that cycling the glow plugs a couple of times really help starting it when temps get low.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

BCF250SD;1444654 said:


> I've found alot of good info on powerstroke.org I run caterpillar 10w30 oil for winter only. I've never plugged it in and have only had a problem starting it once when it was like -30 out. I've found that cycling the glow plugs a couple of times really help starting it when temps get low.


I tried that in the beginning of winter, and it worked a few times, but now not so much. makes me think glow plugs are the culprit


----------



## BCF250SD (Nov 16, 2011)

If I remember right I do remember reading a thing about the glow plug wiring harness getting chafed and shorting out.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

alldayrj;1442861 said:


> The truck will sometimes stall and eventually start and stay running, but very rough when its cold and not plugged in. If I plug it in, its fine, but you cant always plug it in
> the facts-
> not losing coolant
> just changed oil and filter, both motorcraft
> ...


EDIT: I know you already mentioned the FICM, but I would check it again and I am posting this info for other people benefit too.

I would be willing to bet that it is your Fuel Injector Control Module (FICM). My father in laws 2003 6.0L just had this happen. Check out these links. I followed all of the procedures exactly as they layed out here and saved my father in law from spending $800 or more on a new one:

Discussion on the topic:

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/909610-detailed-ficm-repair-procedure.html

PDF procedure showing you how to check and repair it:

http://www.bscustoms.net/diesel/FICM.pdf

Basically what happens is some of the solder joints on the control board get bad and the problem gets worse as the truck is cold. Same exact thing you are seeing, hard to start even at 40 or 50 degrees. Let me tell you, it will get worse and most likely the truck won't start once it sits in 20 degree weather(unless its plugged in). I would be more than happy to provide further advice on this. This is a very common problem on the 6.0L.

All this being said, it is possible that it is an injector problem OR the FICM going bad is also making some of the injectors go bad.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

damn solder joints.
my over head display went blank and when i took it down all the resistors fell out on the floor. what the hell ford??


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

alldayrj;1445791 said:


> damn solder joints.
> my over head display went blank and when i took it down all the resistors fell out on the floor. what the hell ford??


Mine had water in it


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

haha thats considerably worse.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

here's another 70 bucks down the crank case


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd say the GPR (glow plug relay). I suffered all last year with this issue, changed the GPR out and she starts just fine now.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

you have a 7.3 though, no one has said if its the same on a 6.0.

I'm leaving it unplugged tonight, lets see if the snake oil fixes it in the am. If not, I'll be late haha.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

alldayrj;1449065 said:


> you have a 7.3 though, no one has said if its the same on a 6.0.
> 
> I'm leaving it unplugged tonight, lets see if the snake oil fixes it in the am. If not, I'll be late haha.


True. I'm no mechanic but I would still check it. Easy enough Thumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

well I'm not sending away $7k for the 55 gallon drum yet, but this stuff works. I purposely left left the truck unplugged last night and I keyed on for about 25/30 secs and it kicked right up. probably around 35 out last night. I could tell if I jumped in and went to take off it would be rough/gutless but at least it started without the smoke and loud bucking. 

still more to fix...


----------

